# Ford 3600 transmission sticking in gear when pto is engaged



## Joey Miller (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a 1977 Ford 3600. Whenever I’m running it discing or driving no issues but if I’m bush hogging and the pto is engaged the transmission will get stuck in gear. I’m bush hogging in the woods so I’m running it in low one or two. I noticed that the pin which holds the shifter ball is worn but not sure if that’s the issue. Any ideas? Do I need a new shifter cover?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not Shure on the pin but you might consider changing that oil. Looks contaminated with water.


----------



## Joey Miller (Aug 25, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Not Shure on the pin but you might consider changing that oil. Looks contaminated with water.


Yeah I’ll be doing that tomorrow but I don’t think that’s causing my shifting problem.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I tend to agree that the watery oil is probably not the problem. I don't often run across tractors of that vintage with six speed transmissions. I wonder if yours has live PTO? If not, then using the PTO might become a factor.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I had an 9N Ford and with the pto engaged with a shredder running I could push in the clutch and the tractor would still keep moving forward. The brakes couldn't even stop it.
The problem is it is a live PTO and that will drive the transmission until the shredder stops turning. With pressure against the trans gears it can be very hard to take out of gear even with the clutch depressed.
I put a PTO slip clutch stub on the tractor PTO shaft and then attached the shredder driveshaft to the slip clutch spline. Problem solved.
I am betting your PTO shaft doesn't have a PTO slip clutch stub on it.
By the way that oil is contaminated with water big time and has to be changed before it ruins all bearing surfaces. You might ven have to drain it twice to get all the water contamination out.


----------



## Fred H Spindor (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds like you DON'T have a live PTO just as gman51 stated the mower is pushing you, the slip clutch is the fix, the tractor with live PTO will continue to turn no madder tractor clutch potion, until you disengage it. Non live has to power down to a stop if it is it gear it pushes till run down, you can pop it out of gear but it's hard on the tran!


----------

